# Did Favre break or strain his elbow today?



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Anyone see that hit? No solid news yet but something is really wrong...

They yanked him from the game and it was strange how he was behaving with it.

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Looks like he is coming back onto the sidelines from the locker room towards the beginning of the 3rd quarter...


----------

